# Droopy tail and wings? Bobbing tail?



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey everyone. You're probably thinking "She's posting _here_ again?" Yeah, sorry guys, it's time for another false alarm from Teddscau. So anyways, this thread is about health concerns I have for Charlie and Ju. So, Charlie, my 6 year old??? male droops his wings and tail. I think he's done this for probably a year or more, but I often forget things instantly. Such as when I went several weeks without bar soap in my shower because I instantly forgot about it when I left the shower. So anyways... Charlie's probably been doing this for a while but I finally remembered to post about it. He doesn't seem sick or anything. No fluffing, excessive drinking, standing on two legs while sleeping, heading tucking-nothing. Could it be arthritis or something? He still flies away from me without a problem.

Now onto Ju. As you may or may not know, Ju either has testicular cancer or kidney disease, which I'm currently treating with tea. If it's kidney disease and it'll clear up within a few weeks, and if not it's probably cancer. Anyways, if it doesn't clear up I'll take him to the vet. His cere turned brown a few months ago then turned blue again, so I'm thinking his kidneys might not be working properly. But that's not what I'm here to talk about. My concern is his bobbing tail. When I got him over four years ago, he had constipation, so we tried treating him for it. Anyways, he still gets the odd poop stuck to his bum due to digestive problems, but that's probably the best we can hope for.

So anyways, the bobbing tail. He's had it for at least a couple years now. I know it usually indicates laboured breathing. He lowers his tail a centimeter or so, then flicks it up with each breath. He doesn't seem to take breaths more often than the others, so I don't know. It isn't bobbing like a budgie who's sick and having trouble breathing, i.e. it's not violently bobbing. I got him from a pet shop (yes, I know I'm awful. From now on I'm adopting rescues.), and, as everyone says, no reputable breeder would sell to a pet shop. Just for further information, his brother had diarrhea and died less than a week later. So, it sounds like Ju might come from a sketchy background with potentially poor genes and perhaps inbreeding. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

As far as Ju goes I would get some probiotics from a reputable vet or pet store in fact I see no reason that all of your budgies can't have it. I sprinkle it on the seed mix, it helps greatly with digestive issues also the apple cider vinegar in the water.
Charlie could simply be resting, he is getting to be a good age lucky you! My English budgies sometimes do this I have noticed. When they are totally relaxed their wings will be held slightly out and down. Other than that I have no explanation.


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Okay, thanks a lot! I'm glad it doesn't seem like anything to worry about . I'll start adding my organic apple cider vinegar to the water to see if it helps stop Ju from getting poop stuck to his bum.


----------



## AudreyMcDonough (Jan 3, 2015)

I put apple cider vinegar in my birds water daily; it helps with digestion. 1/2 tsp for every 2 cups is the dosage that I use. Probiotics are good to repopulate the gut and work differently from the apple cider vinegar. All your birds can have it and it would help with any bowel issues. Digestion and elimination are really 2 different things. Digestion is really breaking down foods to nutrients small enough to absorb and elimination is getting toxins and waste out. I would do both the apple cider vinegar and the probiotics.


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

The trick would be finding the probiotics, eh? Do you guys know of any chain stores that would sell them? I've been to at least a dozen different pet supply places, but I've never seen any probiotics. Maybe my vet would have some?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Teddscau said:


> The trick would be finding the probiotics, eh? Do you guys know of any chain stores that would sell them? I've been to at least a dozen different pet supply places, but I've never seen any probiotics. Maybe my vet would have some?


probiotics are available at vets, pet stores and on line here in Australia I am sure you can find some I agree 100% that they are worth while adding to feed.:budgie:


----------



## Bernard (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't think there is any thing wrong with Charlie just make sure you're keeping the salt shaker away from him. Salt is terrible for budgies and it could upset them if eaten too often.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your other budgie. And about the soap running out and you forgetting about it, it happens to all of us nothing to ponder about.


----------

